
Browsers are broken, but nobody cares. All it took was 1 line of code to fix it - jamief
https://medium.com/@Jamie_Farrelly/browsers-are-broken-but-nobody-cares-all-it-took-was-1-line-of-code-to-fix-it-f8af13c18cff#.u4nmrprra
======
trishume
One answer is that it would break tons of old school websites that have things
in popup windows which communicate with the main page. Up to you whether you
think the ire of millions of people stuck using old corporate web apps is
worth the marginal security.

I also think Chrome's popup filter already normally blocks target blank links.

------
KenanSulayman
These clickbait titles make me go ballistic.

